# Waterproof LED Tape Lights



## B-ri (Dec 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a brand or website for waterproof rgb led tape lights? I'm looking for the kind that is encased in the clear molding, not the stuff that is sleeved through a plastic casing.

Thanks


----------

